

What Is The Worst Thing About Working At Microsoft? - kevinwmerritt
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2013/10/09/what-is-the-worst-thing-about-working-at-microsoft

======
ygra
Previous discussion, just yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6525712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6525712)

(It probably got flagged off the homepage back then; a fate that this
submission will likely share in a few minutes.)

~~~
tinco
Why would someone flag that or this submission?

------
VeejayRampay
Microsoft created the XMLHttpRequest object and the iframe element, finally
breaking the paradigm of long page reloads in the process.

A whole economy was built on this stuff.

------
nosefrog
His first complaint is about how how we simply can't see the invisible good
that Microsoft is doing for the world. The public is so imperceptive! We just
can't _see_ all the things that Microsoft is doing for us! And obviously
that's our fault. And he dismisses the Stack Ranking by simply saying that
"everyone does it". Too bad they couldn't pick one of the more substantial
responses from the Quora page.

